# Dino shillelagh?



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! I think this one kinda looks like a dinosaur leg bone. Just needs a few coats of oil and maybe a lanyard. Not as heavy as it looks and actually quite comfortable in the hand.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I think so, too! I would remove all the black, though and smooth all the roughness.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It does look sort of bone like.

Neat stick!

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

It does look like a bone.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

LilysDad said:


> I think so, too! I would remove all the black, though and smooth all the roughness.


 I was considering that but taking off all the bark from all the knobs and crevices is a pain and to honest I just got lazy.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Well! I finished debarking the knob last night, got home from work today anxious to finish up and.. Tragedy of the highest order!






crack runs almost the entire length. I think I can save it or at least I'm going to try.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

What happened?

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool bone stick. It reminded me of an old friend who had a long standing interest in archeology and a fondness for puns, so I got him this tee shirt.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Rodney said:


> What happened?
> Rodney


 stripped it to soon. Just wasn't patient enough.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Batakali said:


> Hey all! I think this one kinda looks like a dinosaur leg bone. Just needs a few coats of oil and maybe a lanyard. Not as heavy as it looks and actually quite comfortable in the hand.


Very nice! Gonna name him "T-Rex?"

;-)


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

alador said:


> Cool bone stick. It reminded me of an old friend who had a long standing interest in archeology and a fondness for puns, so I got him this tee shirt.


Really bad pun. But then, those are the best kind.



Batakali said:


> Rodney said:
> 
> 
> > What happened?
> ...


----------

